
Video: The Making of Larian Studios' Divinity: Original Sin 2 - NicoJuicy
https://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/342645/Video_The_making_of_Larian_Studios_Divinity_Original_Sin_2.php
======
mimixco
A great game, BTW.

